# best ammo for Sig 229



## shocktokyo (Oct 21, 2008)

I just bought a Sig 229 (the one in my profile picture) and it is my frist Sig.

What ammo works best for Sig?
Its in .40 S&W by the way.

thanks!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

For punching holes in paper, just purchase the cheap stuff (usually Winchester White Box from Walmart). For SD, use any modern Hollow-Point. Good luck with it. 

-Jeff-


----------



## shocktokyo (Oct 21, 2008)

sounds good. thanks!

ps.
any one know what kind of solution you can use to keep your Sig "polished" but wont ruin anything?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

shocktokyo said:


> ps.
> any one know what kind of solution you can use to keep your Sig "polished" but wont ruin anything?


Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, since I don't have any "polished" handguns, but any good gun cleaner and a soft rag should work just fine. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

WWB (Winchester White Box) and UMC are usually the cheapest. CCI Blazer ammo goes on sale every now and again and will do just fine for range ammo. There are a multitude of HP ammo to choose from for HD/SD. I would suggest you try a few different ones to see what feeds and feels good to you. It's a SiG so it'll all digest well, by feel I was referring to recoil and shot placement. Keep in mind that range ammo of one bullet weight and hollow point of a different weight may very well have POA/POI differences as well. UMC is a bit dirtier than WWB, though. No big deal, just leaves a bit more carbon and residue than WWB of the same quantity shot.

Exteriors of guns are usually fine with a light gun oil and a cloth.


----------



## blue d (Apr 3, 2008)

My 229 has succcessfully digested any ammo that I have used without a flaw. And as with the others for making holes in paper, I use the cheapest I can find.

As for a defensive load, Federal HST "feels" best for me and I also like Hydra-Shok and Cor-Bon. Try several quality loads and find what suits you best.

You have a top quality gun and it will serve you well.


----------



## shocktokyo (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks guys.

yeah did didnt mean necessarily to "polish" the gun, just to keep it clean on the exterior and keep my sweat from messing with anything.

'ppreciate everything.


----------



## kornesque (Oct 8, 2008)

Excellent purchase! I took an old sunglass lens rag, one of those special soft ones, gave it a decent wetting with Rem-oil, and just give it a quick rub down every time I handle it. It's not dripping, just has "some oil" in it, and doesn't leave it messy. A thin film of any good gun oil will keep the human oils from gunking it up.

Range report when you get a chance!


----------

